# Back in the Fall??



## bigskyguy5 (May 25, 2009)

I thought I would put this out there and see what everyones opnion is, concerning the cast and if everyone thinks they will be back on the air this fall?

Also if you think Axe Men will be back, who do you think will be back and what new company will be added? Jay would like his mentors the Dahlgren Logging family to be on it. So, everyone give your straight from the gut opnions.

God bless everyone and our troops.

Ed & Rhonda
Angel fire Timber& Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2009)

It depends if they can find any outfit willing to be filmed. Rumors were going around last fall that they were having a hard time--fewer logging jobs going along with folks not liking how they portrayed the crews in the first season. They were getting turned down by the majority of the crews. That might be how Aqualogger got on, they were desperate for somebody to film. 

Since they did a poorer job of editing this year, it might be even harder to find willing subjects for next years production.

I heard on NPR this morning that _The Deadliest Catch_ had as a spinoff, a souvenir store at Pike Place market in Seattle. It was doing well and the radio did a cute narration of the story, which ended with Norwegian Fishermen drinking coffee and discussing how souvenirs were sold back in da old days.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 26, 2009)

Well the end of the season finale seemed to try to make it look like the show would be back, though nothing really confirmed that. 

I _would_ naturally say that I'd like to see a Canadian crew on the show, but given the producers' preference of sensationalism over actual reality, I'm not sure I could honestly say that would be a good thing right now.

The show needs to tone it down on all the confrontational crap. I know a lot of people who don't like it just for that reason alone. One friend told me that if he wanted to watch a couple idiots yell and scream at each other he'd watch WWE or something. Colorful language on TV personally doesn't offend me, but I do think that if they cleaned the show up a little bit they could tap into a whole new audience of families. Other shows which shall remain nameless have managed to keep it much cleaner and, in fact, more realistic, and put out a better show in terms of content to boot.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2009)

They can come film _us..._ if _we_ get to do the editing. Might be kind of boring, though.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 27, 2009)

*History Channel*



Gologit said:


> They can come film _us..._ if _we_ get to do the editing. Might be kind of boring, though.



Well i do know that right now the History Channel is not saying who will be back. I emailed them cause we are history channel members online. They are playing there cards close to their chest.:jawdrop:

God bless everyone

Ed & Rhonda

Angel fire Farm & Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Brmorgan (May 28, 2009)

Probably waiting to see who isn't in jail and what companies are still operating. Last year it was OSHA violations, this year the whole S&S fiasco. Who knows what's next.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 28, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> Well the end of the season finale seemed to try to make it look like the show would be back, though nothing really confirmed that.
> 
> I _would_ naturally say that I'd like to see a Canadian crew on the show, but given the producers' preference of sensationalism over actual reality, I'm not sure I could honestly say that would be a good thing right now.
> 
> The show needs to tone it down on all the confrontational crap. I know a lot of people who don't like it just for that reason alone. One friend told me that if he wanted to watch a couple idiots yell and scream at each other he'd watch WWE or something. Colorful language on TV personally doesn't offend me, but I do think that if they cleaned the show up a little bit they could tap into a whole new audience of families. Other shows which shall remain nameless have managed to keep it much cleaner and, in fact, more realistic, and put out a better show in terms of content to boot.



Why taint the Canucks. Your looking good on heli loggers.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 28, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Why taint the Canucks. Your looking good on heli loggers.



Yeah that was basically what I was implying. Does anyone know where one can watch back episodes of Heli-Loggers online? I'm not asking where I ould download it illegally, but whether I could watch them on the show's carrier network's site or something.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Well i do know that right now the History Channel is not saying who will be back. I emailed them cause we are history channel members online. They are playing there cards close to their chest.:jawdrop:
> 
> God bless everyone
> 
> ...



I was kidding. No way in the world would I want a film crew stumbling around and getting in the way while we're trying to work.

And, like I said, we'd probably be a boring show. No screaming and yelling, no made-for-TV drama and danger, no "greenhorn" for everybody to pick on. Just a bunch of guys logging...as safely, efficiently, and quickly as they can.

Boring? Yup. The TV audience would probably fall asleep watching. But boring is good as far as we're concerned. Somebody else can whore themselves just for a little publicity...it won't be us.

Speaking of which...I better get to work.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2009)

Maybe they should impair handline crews on big fires, there will be no shortage of those. Just think, they could have the yards per hour ratings for fireline dug.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 28, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I was kidding. No way in the world would I want a film crew stumbling around and getting in the way while we're trying to work.
> 
> And, like I said, we'd probably be a boring show. No screaming and yelling, no made-for-TV drama and danger, no "greenhorn" for everybody to pick on. Just a bunch of guys logging...as safely, efficiently, and quickly as they can.
> 
> ...


 You mean you guys dont SCREAM!! at each other all day, RUN RUN RUN!! And none of you ever RUN RUN RUN! to eat your lunch? lol. you guys dont spend all day either Cussing each other out? Say it aint SO! lol lol.

God bless everyone.

Ed & Rhonda

Angelfire Timber & Firewood LLL


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> Maybe they should impair handline crews on big fires, there will be no shortage of those. Just think, they could have the yards per hour ratings for fireline dug.



I think they already try. I conveniently found one of those hot ash spots to get stirred up when a camera crew showed up and were too close. They scattered away fast when the ash exploded. Straight stream will do that!:monkey:

I'll pass along any rumors I hear. But not too many logging jobs plan to be going so rumors will be hard to hear. 

I agree--film the Canadians, eh!


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 28, 2009)

*Attachments*

Anyone wanna see my secretary and office manger,[aka wife] just click on my attachment! Not bad for a 55 year old Gal!
:jawdrop:
God bless everyone

Ed & Rhonda

Angelfire Timber & Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure if this would classify as gossip or rumor(3rd hand info), but I hear Lardy signed on for season 3...


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Junior said:


> Not sure if this would classify as gossip or rumor(3rd hand info), but I hear Lardy signed on for season 3...



You mean Melvin Lardy?:jawdrop:


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2009)

The one and only...


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Jun 1, 2009)

:agree2:


Brmorgan said:


> Probably waiting to see who isn't in jail and what companies are still operating. Last year it was OSHA violations, this year the whole S&S fiasco. Who knows what's next.



:agree2::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 18, 2009)

*Darrell*

I wish they would bring Darrell's company back if the show continues.
I can't remember the correct name but it was something like Gufstopenson.

I think he did a hell of a job during that high windstorm walking along and clearing the highway for his wife and oncoming traffic.

Nosmo


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Darrells compnay*

The name of the company you are reffering to is Gustafson Logging in Astoria Oregon.

God bless

Ed:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cope (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone heard yet on whether or not there will be a 3rd season?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Sep 22, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> Yeah that was basically what I was implying. Does anyone know where one can watch back episodes of Heli-Loggers online? I'm not asking where I ould download it illegally, but whether I could watch them on the show's carrier network's site or something.



You can try ovguide.com I think you will be able to get it there. Steve


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 24, 2009)

Nosmo said:


> I wish they would bring Darrell's company back if the show continues.
> I can't remember the correct name but it was something like Gufstopenson.
> 
> I think he did a hell of a job during that high windstorm walking along and clearing the highway for his wife and oncoming traffic.
> ...



I thought that little trip was the dumbest thing I saw - Here's his family, safe in a sound building, and off they go through the storm in a flimsy pickup truck. There's Darrell, cutting trees off wire that he didn't really know was dead, grounded, or had someones generator backfeeding. Using a saw he's holding over his head, running back & forth? For what? A few minutes on the TV?


----------



## Saw Bones (Sep 24, 2009)

I enjoy the show from time to time, but that Aqualogger with all of his gripe and yelling turned me off so bad I quit watching it all together. I would like to think most people are more "professional" than that. I work in the oilfield in the gulf of Mexico and most of these guys (While they are a rough bunch) when it comes to work are very professional. The ones that aren't are not around for long.


----------



## Saw Bones (Sep 24, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I was kidding. No way in the world would I want a film crew stumbling around and getting in the way while we're trying to work.
> 
> And, like I said, we'd probably be a boring show. No screaming and yelling, no made-for-TV drama and danger, no "greenhorn" for everybody to pick on. Just a bunch of guys logging...as safely, efficiently, and quickly as they can.
> 
> ...



I for one would love to see what you describe. The so called "reality" shows are so far from reality it's not worth watching. I want to see how it is really done, what logging is about from setting up the job to hauling the last log out. There is the potential for a really good show if the producers would cut the BS and show the facts. You guys are like us offshore. You want to get the job done and go home in one piece.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 26, 2009)

Saw Bones said:


> There is the potential for a really good show if the producers would cut the BS and show the facts. You guys are like us offshore. You want to get the job done and go home in one piece.



Very true. All the screaming and yelling and confrontation isn't really the way it is. Some of the best side rods (supervisors) I've ever worked with very seldom even raise their voice. They don't need to...when they speak everybody listens.

Are there disagreements? Sure. There might even be the occasional shouting match but they don't last long and they're usually between two people who can't communicate any other way.

The "greenhorn" thing bothers me, too. If you take a green kid that wants to learn logging and you expect skills and performance way above his experience level, if you berate and belittle him for not knowing things you've never bothered to teach him, you're setting him up to fail. By doing that, you're also doing yourself and your company a major disservice. Why not bring him along slow, teach him what he needs to do his job, and watch while he turns into a useful hand?

That being said...greenhorns _are_ a PITA sometimes. They screw up, they break things, they tend to fall down a lot.  But...didn't we all?
If a greenhorn really wants to learn, knows when to keep his mouth shut,and doesn't turn into a strutting opinionated little prick as soon as he can tell the difference between a choker bell and his lunch box...we can teach him. Good loggers have to come from someplace. AxeMen doesn't get this. Most real loggers I know hate the show.


----------



## floyd (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope the guys in Vernonia got good $ for making asses of themselves & making loggers in general the laughing stock of TV.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 4, 2009)

I just received the DVD set of season 2 and watched the bonus material last night. I enjoyed that part more than the actual series, I wish that could be shown on air.


----------



## IcePick (Oct 4, 2009)

*I agree Mike Van*

I totally agree Mike Van. As I was watching that I thought to myself that I was witnessing the corniest and stupidest thing I've ever seen. As much as I love reading and watching anything I possibly can on logging, this show is absolutely horse#### and I hope it's done for good.


----------

